# first snow near rome



## Carlosita (26 Jan 2013 às 00:30)

January 16, 2013 prim snow carried by the disruption, known as "MORGANA" The snow is secsa up to 300 meters in altitude


[ame="http://youtu.be/o-rss44eHXQ"]http://youtu.be/o-rss44eHXQ[/ame]


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/XTUs84xw_0c?rel=0&amp;autoplay=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mesogiakos (26 Jan 2013 às 12:58)

nice!Rome must be very beautiful when it is all covered by a blanket of snow.


----------



## Carlosita (26 Jan 2013 às 13:16)

Mesogiakos disse:


> nice!Rome must be very beautiful when it is all covered by a blanket of snow.



hi!is true! the snow here is very rare, but when it comes down is a great festival and the city becomes magical. in this video, the snow has stopped at the gates of Rome, about 200 meters, but it was still a great feeling


----------

